# Help me(about Aga Khan University)



## TipTip (Oct 18, 2007)

Dear Friends,

This is my first post, hope I will find helpful replies. I am Palestenian, wishing to enter Aga Khan Univesity andd study medicine there. I got 6A* and 2A in IGCSE and 3 A in A-Level (Bio,Phy,Chem) and A in AS MAth. I took also 1450 SAT Score. I think I am eligible. BUT the only problem for me is the high tuition fees. Is there any scholarships or financial aid or any way of financial help in Aga Khan University.

Please help me.

Yours,

TIPTIP


----------



## Maria (Sep 25, 2007)

the agha khan university has scholarships for the eligible students........what i suggest u is to go to agha khan university site there u can collect all information.......i.e

AKUNET, The Aga Khan University, Internet Services & Aga Khan University

hope this helps.......


----------

